# COVID-19:  Staring 18 months of isolation in the face. What solutions should we consider?



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

This is an excellent video, by truthstreanmedia.  It's factual, well researched, and - a warning - it's also pretty depressing.

​
(It was first posted to this thread - thanks _@Klenas_ Coronavirus is the catalyst to a technocratic New World Order )

Key quote:


> The intrusive surveillance will be a considered a small price to pay for the basic freedom to be with other people.


Cutting to the chase, truthstreammedia are basically proposing that this looks like it will be *18 months of on/off virus isolation for us all*.  The reason is that this is a type of Pavlovian conditioning training to get us to de-socialise.  By putting everyone in isolation and taking away our freedom (a sort of reverse prison, IMO) they hope to get us to consent to their use of all sorts of technological gadgets and the total loss of privacy.  We will consent, they think, because we will do anything to make the long term pain of isolation go away.

It's a truly depressing proposition.  I hope we aren't in this state for 18 months and that it doesn't happen that way.  But I'm not so naive either - at this point it rings true to me.  But let me know how truthstreanmedia have got it wrong.  Perhaps you think the are always peddling fear porn?  (I sort of agree, but I still think they're on to something.)

Anyway, I don't want to make this thread negative.  Once you move through the stages of grief about the loss of a way of life we were used to, what solutions do you find?

Personally, I'm not at the acceptance stage yet, so not well placed to start offering solutions.  I want to hear them though!  At 18 months this is the longest of the worst case scenarios I've heard, but I think it is realistic.  As depressing as it is, I think it's worth contemplating what such a scenario would mean.  I don't want to manifest it, but I don't want to be ground down by one nasty surprise after another.  I prefer my bad news up front, so I can start making meaningful plans.

However, even in the face of this bad news, perhaps we can share positive information thoughts with each other here?  If we are being sent down for 18 months, and will be doing some hard time in prison, how should we set ourselves up to best manage it?  How do we mitigate the effects of our uncertain situation?

For me, writing this post is actually a positive start.  Thinking about the isolation as an 18 month long proposition is actually preferable to open ended uncertainty.  I also think that once the true durations being planned start to dawn on people (as isolation periods get extended and re-extended) we may get some righteous anger at the manipulation we are being subjected too.  Anger and refusal could help bring the insane experiment to an early close.

Happy to hear more thoughts, but especially on the positive and solutions side of things.  It looks bad, but it's not a death sentence; we're not powerless.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: hillcountryDate: 2020-04-01 02:27:20Reaction Score: 7


Getting with our local food-producers makes sense as spring is here. Community supported agriculture, CSA, has literally exploded in our area over the last 20 years. If the authorities don't allow activities like planting, nurturing, harvesting, etc. then it gets weird really fast. Anyone involved in food growing and distribution is going to need assistance this year, particularly small-scale operations. Maintaining greenhouses, planting starts, amending soil, vermiculture, all kinds of things need doing. It might seem like collective-farming if one is volunteering their labor for payment in food, but co-op arrangements have always had a bit of that flavor anyway, and people make those work to mutual satisfaction. There's a lot of in-between stuff that's going to be necessary in whatever scenario goes down, even if one has to schedule their activities, as is apparently now the case in Moscow. The productive social interaction in a CSA is the big payoff emotionally and spiritually, especially under an authoritarian cloud. And most of the potential and existing boss-types in our communities are the devils we know already, being our neighbors in terms of proximity and past experience. People have lived under much worse than anything North Americans have had thrown at us in my lifetime and if anything, this present absurdity is a healthy dose of self-inflicted karma for what we've allowed over decades, in our name as taxpayers and voters. Surviving whatever this is and being creative about engaging it in a positive manner are my thoughts on your interesting OP. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-01 03:10:51Reaction Score: 15


Solitary confinement is a punishment even to people already in prison.

Is it too early to start shooting the bastards? 
(Book reference, not a suggestion).


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KlenasDate: 2020-04-01 06:34:24Reaction Score: 7


“The scenario ends at the 18-month point, with 65 million deaths.“
- excerpt from the event 201 scenario.


I am warning everyone around me that this will last for 18 months, nobody believes me...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NomadDate: 2020-04-01 07:16:02Reaction Score: 11


I wish I was a part of a small independent rural/mountain community where everyone is on the same page, grows own food, supports eachother and lives in harmony with nature while at the same time have the courage to stand up against tyranny when the time comes, at all costs.

I am not, but I wish I was.
Utopia


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-01 07:39:20Reaction Score: 6


Who here trusts Jeff Bezos?
I'll wager no-one.
So why do the couple behind truthstream media earn dosh by using the  Bezos Behemoth?
_by Aaron & Melissa *Dykes*. TSM is also a participant in the Amazon Services Associates Program, an affiliate program designed to provide a means for sites to earn a small referral fee by linking to products on Amazon.com._


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-01 08:12:13Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> Who here trusts Jeff Bezos?
> I'll wager no-one.
> So why do the couple behind truthstream media earn dosh by using the  Bezos Behemoth?
> _by Aaron & Melissa *Dykes*. TSM is also a participant in the Amazon Services Associates Program, an affiliate program designed to provide a means for sites to earn a small referral fee by linking to products on Amazon.com._


Right.  But I don't begrudge people the opportunity to make money if they are I providing useful info.  They do put their lives into this, and we all use amazon, Google, apple, etc - it is a part of life now.

After a night's sleep on this, I do think there is another angle of attack on TSM's proposition here (although I still think 18 months rings true).  What you can say is that the video is based on one MIT article.  One article is not exactly exhaustive.  They then use that info and bring all the other info and imagery to portray a nightmare scenario (aka fear porn).

I think they could respond by saying, that the info from the article will not be on the news and would not be widely presented.  Its just an indication of the plan presented at an academic level for those in the know, and that they are being light to it.  Which is fair IMO.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-01 08:33:26Reaction Score: 8




Feralimal said:


> although I still think 18 months rings true


Did you think that people would put themselves under voluntary house arrest in March 2020 18 months ago?

The 'great universities' are populated with 'experts' which are used to give the media an inviolate source of 'truth'. These experts take government coin and are told what the desired outcome of whatever their endeavour is going to be. They step off this path and they are gone, persona non grata so they keep their gobs shut & gravy pot full.
Any that are genuinely onto something suddenly find themselves defunded and ostracised.
"Experts at XYZ University say"


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KlenasDate: 2020-04-01 08:36:11Reaction Score: 7




Nomad said:


> I wish I was a part of a small independent rural/mountain community where everyone is on the same page, grows own food, supports eachother and lives in harmony with nature while at the same time have the courage to stand up against tyranny when the time comes, at all costs.
> 
> I am not, but I wish I was.
> Utopia


I believe this happened before. Official history claims Bulgaria was under ottomanic slavery for almost 5 centuries till 1396-1878. Well obviously now I doubt what the real story was and I certainly doubt the 500 years. I have spoken with a Turkish guy and it seems they are thought different story in schools. Anyways, back to the point I wanted to make.
Bulgaria is mountainous country. Until mid 20th century many Bulgarians used to live in high mountainous villages. Since the 50s of 20th century they started going "down" in masses to the valleys which carried on until very recently. Currently most of those mountainous villages have a few people living in them if any at all. My grandfather went down to the city in the 60s as well. The village where they came down is super hard to reach, you really need to hike up there. The offical story claims people went to live up there so that they could be far from the ottomans. It does make sense. But who knows what the real reasons were that made people go live up in the mountains.

So it will happen. I believe some people will go up there again and do what you are suggesting if it really gets orwellian in the city. But one village would not be enough, you can not interbreed you know. You would need lots of villages. I believe that if you choose to do it, you will be able to. Most people won't consider living off the grid anyways.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-04-01 08:42:12Reaction Score: 5




Nomad said:


> I wish I was a part of a small independent rural/mountain community where everyone is on the same page, grows own food, supports eachother and lives in harmony with nature while at the same time have the courage to stand up against tyranny when the time comes, at all costs.
> 
> I am not, but I wish I was.
> Utopia


I know it's a tempting thought.

I briefly lived in such a community you describe, and this community just had to shutdown most enterprises due to german law. They now focus on food production for themselves, and have started to self-isolate from each other. The community-life has now come to a standstill.

Downside of such a close community-life is that at one point you feel like you are part of some kind of bee-hive. There's a strong tendency in modern communities towards certain unspoken rules and group-think, like veganism, eco-environmentalism, etc.

Although I agree, communities will be better off than most in a crisis.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-01 08:44:11Reaction Score: 3




jd755 said:


> Did you think that people would put themselves under voluntary house arrest in March 2020 18 months ago?


No, absolutely not.  Fear is _way_ more powerful an incentive than I had realised.

Worse, I didn't think *I* would accept it either. But having seen people's insane behaviour, and having spoken to people (many of whom believe the government is not doing enough!) and seen children be shouted at for playing outside, having seen all that I find myself not wanting to take on the world - it is easier to stay in. I'm not consenting or acquiescing, but I don't want to spend all my time in a mental tussle with mental people, so I find myself forced to accept this, giving the appearance of a normie.



Klenas said:


> I believe this happened before. Official history claims Bulgaria was under ottomanic slavery for almost 5 centuries till 1396-1878. Well obviously now I doubt what the real story was and I certainly doubt the 500 years. I have spoken with a Turkish guy and it seems they are thought different story in schools. Anyways, back to the point I wanted to make.
> Bulgaria is mountainous country. Until mid 20th century many Bulgarians used to live in high mountainous villages. Since the 50s of 20th century they started going "down" in masses to the valleys which carried on until very recently. Currently most of those mountainous villages have a few people living in them if any at all. My grandfather went down to the city in the 60s as well. The village where they came down is super hard to reach, you really need to hike up there. The offical story claims people went to live up there so that they could be far from the ottomans. It does make sense. But who knows what the real reasons were that made people go live up in the mountains.
> 
> So it will happen. I believe some people will go up there again and do what you are suggesting if it really gets orwellian in the city. But one village would not be enough, you can not interbreed you know. You would need lots of villages. I believe that if you choose to do it, you will be able to. Most people won't consider living off the grid anyways.


Yes, this should be an option.  But it isn't going to work.  Something similar happened in Greece.  Then a few years ago they had the huge economic crisis, which really did leave people in greater poverty.  You would think the idea of being able to live in a self sufficient way would be very enticing.  That people would flock back to the villages.

But no.  People would rather stay in the cities.  They like their TVs, the facilities.  They don't know how to farm.  And it's a hard life too.  It seemed to me that people would rather sit around and moan at the government, than take drastic and hard action that would mean they hold their destiny in their hands.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-01 08:55:45Reaction Score: 5


Well use the self enforced isolation to find the real you. i scared a lady in the co-op this moning by making her confront what is really scaring her, she served me in silly face mask & blue gloves which didn't make her job any easier.
i simply  said to her what I've been saying on here you were born you will die.
She said to me I know that but I don't want to die early!
Can you believe it?
Deos she have a countdown timer and is that the thing the vrus attacks?

After a moment or two of silence she said her husband has cancer and he is more susceptible as his immune system is compromisd due to radium treatent.
So where does this leave her real fear?
Is she scared of killing her husband by transmitting the virus?
Scared of dying early?
Scared of being scared?

i told her about Rick Simpsom & the fact my wife had had thyroid cancer & radium treatent and is now on a little white tablet or two for life as she is thyroidless.
Bugger being normal. Bugger the fearful. I did not come to the earth plane to comply with the fearful. If that gets me killed then so be it. Who is to say being dead is any worse than being alive?
Certainly this shitshow is not living so maybe death is really cool. No bugger knows.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tsims101Date: 2020-04-01 09:01:47Reaction Score: 2


I think the 18 months refers to a return to commercial normality.

The feeling is the next announcement, 5 or so days time, will see a turnaround and a returning to normality phase.

Is doesn't matter who is in charge, why they are doing it, if its real or not, the truth is any longer and there wont be an economy to come back to and they know this. (In any country participating)

We are already looking at short term massive unemployment, companies going to the wire, families losing everything.

With no taxation there is no Country. (You cant borrow forever).

The UK Government knew this has a very short lifespan. 

After a month people will forget why they are locked in, begin to ignore it, visit family and friends.

If the police then get involved it starts to get messy, very messy.

Normality is around the corner, its just going to be a long walk to actually get around that corner.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-01 09:05:33Reaction Score: 7




jd755 said:


> Well use the self enforced isolation to find the real you. i scared a lady in the co-op this moning by making her confront what is really scaring her, she seved me in silly face mask & blue gloves which didn't make her job any easier.
> i simply siad to her what I've been saying on here you were born you will die.
> She said to me I know that but I don't want to die early!
> Can you believe it?
> ...


Hand on heart, I'm OK with the real me, and I am happy to face death.  I wasn't in the past but I am now.  I am intrigued to see what comes next (after this life).

You don't have young children I think.  This means that you are somewhat free to act in your personal interests alone.  You can withdraw from the system.  However, from my perspective, I see this as an attack on the future.  They are trying to mould humanity.  Wherever I am, one of my responsibilities is to protect my children from this nonsense.

(I have the Simpsons cartoon woman "won't somebody think of the children" ringing in my ears  )



tsims101 said:


> Normality is around the corner, its just going to be a long walk to actually get around that corner.


I hope so.  I thought so too.  Fingers crossed.

All you said about the economy is true - this is what I understood the government was all about.  At least in the past.  The economy will not recover.  Takeaways, retail, superstores, etc they will be drastically reduced. Schools will change too - perhaps everyone will be taught online.  Etc.

Check this out.  Last night around my way (a big city), they were shutting down the streets for a few hours in the middle of the night to roll out broadband upgrades.  This is to say, in just a few weeks the government has ok'd this sort of infrastructure project and implemented it!  Have you ever heard of that before?!  The chap I spoke to said it was because of the virus - it was not planned by local govt to go in then.  So, I think this global CV event was planned, the impacts on the economy are expected, and that this is event is intended to be transformative.

I'm not trying to be negative for the sake of it.  I've just had a reappraisal of the belief that this will be short, and I'm mentally bracing myself for the duration.  I'd rather be in the right page, even if that means that in the short term this is news we would rather not have.  So, I'm sorry for this post, and I hope I'm wrong, but don't shoot the messenger.  (I know you're not attacking me btw, I'm speaking metaphorically).


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-01 10:26:38Reaction Score: 13




Feralimal said:


> You don't have young children I think. This means that you are somewhat free to act in your personal interests alone.


Mine are grown up, whateverthehellthatmeans, in their twenties. Truth be told in my experience protecting them from anything is impossible. That doesn't mean not looking out for them.
When number two son was 11 we took him out of state education as the comprehensive was being changed into a world class academy (aren't they all) and we asked him if that is what he wanted. We explained we were going to homeschool him and the decision was his and his alone. He chose home.
When I was 11 I was not trusted to make decisions about my future, neither was I aged 16 when I went into an apprenticeship in the shipyard to 'get a trade behind me' whateverthehellthatmeans when all I wanted to do was garden.

Not that my wife & I are smartarses or anything or better parents than any others, especially our own, it's just that we came to trust the kids that they are the ones who know what's best for them.
Whenever I was told no or shut up by parent, grandparent or teacher I always gave the appearance of complying but with my curiosity raised I did what I wasn't supposed to anyway.My kids did the same.

When the internet arrived here they were 9 & 5 years old. Their access to it was limited by dial-up and there being one computer in the living room where everyone could see the screen. After a few years when they were 13-14 & 9-10 they had a pair of computers in a back bedroom so we could no longer see the screens. We simply told them they will find all manner of stuff on there that is horrible & disgusting and it's up to them to decide what is and isn't acceptable to them.
Neither turned into the monsters the media push in our faces at every opportunity.

Adults have been taught to fear children not fear for them and of course the state which has instilled this fear in adults is the white knight the only thing that can remove the fear by taking the fearful's kids into its care programme called education.

We ended up not teaching number two son anything in the school sense. We did it for a while, maybe three months but it simply replaced the state with our version of the state, us. He was bored shitless so we stepped out and said if he needed any questions answering we will answer what we can.
He spent a year-eighteen months computer gaming and then he tried his hand at selling his photographs online. He had been taking pictures, wonderfully composed picttures since getting his first camera aged 8 or 9. That stalled almost instantly because he sold a picture he had put on a site similar to Etsy which put pictures onto phone skins and it was US based he would have to have gotten a US Tax ID to get paid and he wasn't willing to get one.
Today he is a successful freelance digital artist because after the tax ID issue he taught himself how to use a graphics tablet. In turn he has learnt code when required, how to read documents and get through the fluff to the meat, how to touch type.
Point being when kids are given the opportunity to learn what they want to learn when they want to learn it without artificial illogical time constraints, bells or terms (why do you think it is called term time [T&C's May apply]) guess what they love it.

So the most positive thing we ever did for our kids, (no point in making this longer by listing the other one's process save to say he went through school and onto college where he lasted six weeks then told them to stuff it because all they focused on was going to UNI,) without realising the significance of it at the time was trust them, whilst looking out for them.

Trust is in very short supply at the moment which is where this place truly shines.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-01 10:54:31Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> Mine are grown uo, whateverthehellthatmeans, in their twenties. Truth be told in my experience protecting them from anything is impossible. That doesn't mean not looking out for them.
> When number two son was 11 we took him out of state education as the comprhensive was being changed into a world class academy (aren't they all) and we aksed him if that is what he wanted. We explained we were going to homeschool him and the decision was his and his alone. He chose home.
> When I was 11 I was not trusted to make decisions about my future, neither was I aged 16 when I went into an apprenticeship in the shipyard to 'get a trade behind me' whateverthehellthatmeans when all I wanted to do was garden.
> 
> ...


This was fantastic to read, thanks for sharing.  You seem to have gone for what they call unschooling.

Tbh, we haven't gone down such a different route.  We have also home schooled one child for 2 years.  We don't watch TV nor do we have game consoles tho.

I do agree home schooling is great and valuable for the child - it helps them know what they want, and to help them achieve that independently.  They may even grow up that way!

Still there's no getting around the restriction of movement.  We do get out daily, wandering around parks going for runs, but my children are not meeting their friends getting or getting up to much kid stuff.  18 months of this would be life changing for them.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-01 11:15:10Reaction Score: 2




Feralimal said:


> We do get out daily, wandering around parks going for runs, but my children are not meeting their friends getting or getting up to much kid stuff. 18 months of this would be life changing for them.


Their take on life is one of constant change. Us fogies lives are as well we are just too stupid to accept it. Round here some wise parents are meeting neighbours with dogs and are 'going for a walk' with kids & dogs at dusk and into the dark, well LED twilight pools. We ourselves go out just as frequently as we always have done bugger the regulations, bugger the twitchers.

Fantastic to read you are free of indoctrination, truly heart warming, you have no idea the lift that has given me. Thank you so much. This crisis that isn't is turning out to be the thing that is bringing true community together all power too it.
Which is why I tell myself that the hierarchical authority has been undermined or swept away by people from outside the known earth plane and they have done so as humanity has to be reunited. Fanciful speculation for sure but I am truly buggered if I am going to do anything to help enable a return to what we were told is 'normal' or a 'new normal' to manifest.
Suffering is vastly overrated.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-04-01 11:45:03Reaction Score: 5




Nomad said:


> I wish I was a part of a small independent rural/mountain community where everyone is on the same page, grows own food, supports eachother and lives in harmony with nature while at the same time have the courage to stand up against tyranny when the time comes, at all costs.
> 
> I am not, but I wish I was.
> Utopia


Come on mate, thats what this forum is!

I wonder whether it will last forty days. With the temptation of a whole virtual world there for us all.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-04-01 13:01:36Reaction Score: 2




jd755 said:


> Who here trusts Jeff Bezos?
> I'll wager no-one.
> So why do the couple behind truthstream media earn dosh by using the  Bezos Behemoth?
> _by Aaron & Melissa *Dykes*. TSM is also a participant in the Amazon Services Associates Program, an affiliate program designed to provide a means for sites to earn a small referral fee by linking to products on Amazon.com._


Well maybe but we’re on Facebook because we get business from there, on and on. I would take the $1200/person to keep going and social security when its time. We are looking into those small biz loans to keep afloat. Screw them By staying alive. It can all be worked out later.  About the loans however, somehow the loans never get made has been our experience As others are reporting Right now.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-01 14:13:15Reaction Score: 1




Red Bird said:


> About the loans however, somehow the loans never get made has been our experience As others are reporting Right now.


Same here. Not one business has received any written notice to close. It seems from my admittedly tiny circle no-one bothered to ask. They just closed off of their own back. That is a voluntary action on the part of the business owners which will bite them in the arse for sure. Unless the government turns itself into the hero by agreeing to honour the loan requests after a suitable level of outrage in the media, of course.


----------



## Magnetic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagneticDate: 2020-04-01 14:13:42Reaction Score: 3


IMHO 18 months will not work.  First of all there is a crash imposed on the economy and here in the land of the phree and the federal reserve is predicting and PLANNING for a 30% plus unemployment!  Statistically in the USA every percentage point of unemployment leads to 60,000 people dieing.  That's 1,800,000 people dead minimum.  The unemployment would be greater than the height of the great depression.  Another few weeks we will have food riots, the beginnings of break ins, and other crime motivated by want.  While traveling in South america I met some Venezuela refugees that told me of harrowing tales where people broke into their place with guns searching for food.  There will be criminal gangs that will seize the opportunity to pillage as is happening in southern Italy right now.  Governments around the world are good at shutting things down but not so good at foreseeing the effects downstream.  Their response will be full on military clampdown but if people feel like they have nothing to lose then vast parts of cities will be burned down and chaos will ensue.  This happened in the USA in the 1960's and started the steep decline of American city's downtown areas which have only recently recovered.  Where are the plans to feed, house and clothe the folks who are living on next to nothing?  Nothing has been talked about or proposed except for a 1200 dollar check for those working and an extra 600 for those on unemployment.  What about the previously unemployed, people that become sick or cannot get what they need?  Here in Serfland they are not given a moment's thought. IT IS AS IF THEY WANT THE DESTRUCTION OF THE OLD ORDER and will promote the destruction so that when a new leadership finally comes forward, people will be so distraught they will welcome them with open arms.  The 18 month shutdown cannot and will not work:  food will run out, people will begin to go stir crazy, groups will form that want to reverse the killing of social organization of society, and criminals will come to the fore and make life very dangerous as was in Argentina when their economy collapsed when they devalued their currency.  The government has been showing the stick but nothing else.  It is a prospect for disaster.  It will make the deaths from wuflu look insignificant and not worth a conversation in a few months.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-04-01 15:09:20Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> Same here. Not one business has received any written notice to close. It seems from my admittedly tiny circle no-one bothered to ask. They just closed off of their own back. That is a voluntary action on the part of the business owners which will bite them in the arse for sure. Unless the government turns itself into the hero by agreeing to honour the loan requests after a suitable level of outrage in the media, of course.


Yes. We didn’t close, business just (pretty much) stopped.  Customers are wary for good reasons including spending on anything nonessential.  luckily we do repair, too (which is expensive enough on our stuff) but that will start again depending on the extent of the economic damage. We depend on the internet and UPS/mail.
Along with the internet if the other two go it’s bad For all.
_*Our website starting having problems day before yesterday. We can’t spend $ on it right now. Probably from a Wordpres, or other, update.  Plan?  Who knows, but is it paranoid to think its a way to effect the internet, esp. if small biz is a target?*_


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-04-01 15:16:20Reaction Score: 0


18 months mentioned here as well: The timetable for a coronavirus vaccine is 18 months. Experts say that's risky


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-01 15:16:26Reaction Score: 0




Red Bird said:


> Probably from a Wordpres, or other, update


Weirdpress did indeed update yesterday.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jbcool2244Date: 2020-04-01 19:00:16Reaction Score: 1




Magnetic said:


> IMHO 18 months will not work.  First of all there is a crash imposed on the economy and here in the land of the phree and the federal reserve is predicting and PLANNING for a 30% plus unemployment!  Statistically in the USA every percentage point of unemployment leads to 60,000 people dieing.  That's 1,800,000 people dead minimum.  The unemployment would be greater than the height of the great depression.  Another few weeks we will have food riots, the beginnings of break ins, and other crime motivated by want.  While traveling in South america I met some Venezuela refugees that told me of harrowing tales where people broke into their place with guns searching for food.  There will be criminal gangs that will seize the opportunity to pillage as is happening in southern Italy right now.  Governments around the world are good at shutting things down but not so good at foreseeing the effects downstream.  Their response will be full on military clampdown but if people feel like they have nothing to lose then vast parts of cities will be burned down and chaos will ensue.  This happened in the USA in the 1960's and started the steep decline of American city's downtown areas which have only recently recovered.  Where are the plans to feed, house and clothe the folks who are living on next to nothing?  Nothing has been talked about or proposed except for a 1200 dollar check for those working and an extra 600 for those on unemployment.  What about the previously unemployed, people that become sick or cannot get what they need?  Here in Serfland they are not given a moment's thought. IT IS AS IF THEY WANT THE DESTRUCTION OF THE OLD ORDER and will promote the destruction so that when a new leadership finally comes forward, people will be so distraught they will welcome them with open arms.  The 18 month shutdown cannot and will not work:  food will run out, people will begin to go stir crazy, groups will form that want to reverse the killing of social organization of society, and criminals will come to the fore and make life very dangerous as was in Argentina when their economy collapsed when they devalued their currency.  The government has been showing the stick but nothing else.  It is a prospect for disaster.  It will make the deaths from wuflu look insignificant and not worth a conversation in a few months.


The longer they keep us locked inside and have business closed the more likely this will be the case. And yay maybe they do want the destruction of the old order, maybe thats the point of this. Trump basically pointed this out by saying numerous times that the cure can't be worse than the disease. I was really hopefully when he was telling us that we would be open again by Easter Sunday. Than that plan was scratched and its pushed back. Almost like, theres just too many brainwashed Americans out there who want to be shutdown and their voice is louder than ours right now. Or maybe it was his way to abide by that truth in plain shit BS they all do. Either way, its shocking that Americans are so willing to give up their freedoms.


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-01 19:12:17Reaction Score: 1


I fear the uncertainty more than the actual consequences of violating the quarantine shelter in place bullshit.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-01 19:19:13Reaction Score: 8


70 year old Irish granddad. Pay attention.

*Cocooned Day 5*
1st April 2020
Well yesterday was a bit of a damp squib.
The medical stuff did arrive but the fucker just dropped it over the gate so I never even saw him.  I only realised it had arrived when I checked the CCTV.
WordPress did release their update but it was too late in the evening to start work on all the sites.  I did that this morning and of course it f**ked up this one.  I had to add a temporary fix just so I could scribble this.  Doubtless the rest of the day will be wasted trying to find out what went wrong.  f**k!  Bugger!  Shit!!
The other news from yesterday is that I hear our Glorious Gubmint is complaining that us oldies aren’t obeying their precious new rules and are wandering out in our masses to collect our pensions.  They can go bugger themselves with a bunch of brambles.

I have learned through a lifetime of experience that there are three ways to catch an infection – off kids, in crowded commuter trains and in offices.  These are places where I would be in contact for a prolonged period with people who had come from God knows where.  Once I quit work two of those vanished and my health improved dramatically.  The only source of infections now would be the Grandkids and I haven’t picked up anything from them in many years.  

So I know when I am _a_ risk or _at_ risk.  Those risks are minuscule when I drop into the post office or shop.  As for going for a drive around the mountains or walking the dog at the Sally Gap there is less than zero risk.  But the gubmint has declared that I must stay at home and _they must be obeyed_.  And this is the nub of the matter.  It’s not that us oldies are heading to the post office or shops.  It’s not because we are driving around.  _It is because we are not doing as we have been told_.  We are naughty, disobedient lawbreakers and this pisses the gubmint off.
If/when I do go out I am well aware of the risks.  They are minimal to put it mildly.  Possibly I’m living in a virus hotspot which might change my attitude a little, but in their infinite wisdom they refuse to tell us where those hotspots are.  So I shall carry on doing what I have to do and they can stuff their rules.

I have seen comments on [anti]social media that we are a menace to society and should all be fined or locked up.  All I can say to them is that if they sincerely believe in blind obedience to their masters then maybe they should move to North Korea.
God help the future of this country.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tsims101Date: 2020-04-01 19:24:54Reaction Score: 7


Every night i go for my third or fourth walk i am seeing more and more people out, even in groups.

More cars as well.

Plenty of police about but not approaching anyone.

People will just say stuff it if it goes on much longer.

And ill be with them


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-04-01 19:31:20Reaction Score: 0




tsims101 said:


> Every night i go for my third or fourth walk i am seeing more and more people out, even in groups.
> 
> More cars as well.
> 
> ...


they’ve stated this is all part of the exercise and data collection. See Event201


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-01 19:32:17Reaction Score: 2




tsims101 said:


> Every night i go for my third or fourth walk i am seeing more and more people out, even in groups.


Ditto. The love of my life came back from a walk this very noon and said the same thing.


Red Bird said:


> they’ve stated this is all part of the exercise and data collection. See Event201


Other than the mad mob handed dash to the rehab care home early on the thin blue line has been conspicuous by its abscence.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jbcool2244Date: 2020-04-01 20:14:27Reaction Score: 1




DanfromMN said:


> I fear the uncertainty more than the actual consequences of violating the quarantine shelter in place bullshit.


Yes, not knowing creates a lot of anxiety, fear and what ifs doesn't it?  Totally different scenario, but somewhat relatable. When I was pledging for a fraternity we had a hell night that lasted the weekend, we were kept in the basement with lights off, had no idea what time it was, how much longer we were being kept etc, and that was the worse part.


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-01 23:15:09Reaction Score: 1




Jbcool2244 said:


> Yes, not knowing creates a lot of anxiety, fear and what ifs doesn't it?  Totally different scenario, but somewhat relatable. When I was pledging for a fraternity we had a hell night that lasted the weekend, we were kept in the basement with lights off, had no idea what time it was, how much longer we were being kept etc, and that was the worse part.


Break you down to build you up.  

Sounds a bit like what's happening now.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NomadDate: 2020-04-01 23:29:11Reaction Score: 5




DanfromMN said:


> Sounds a bit like what's happening now.


Forceful initiation into a cabal without even knowing, through trauma based methods, UltraMK style.
Sounds about right.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-04-01 23:32:53Reaction Score: 8


When will Italy hit 18 months? 

Police with batons and guns have moved in to protect supermarkets on the Italian island of Sicily after reports of looting by locals who could no longer afford food. 

_'We have to eat': Sicily police crack down on looting_
I hope we all understand what's gonna start happening in a few weeks...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NomadDate: 2020-04-02 00:02:38Reaction Score: 2




KorbenDallas said:


> Police with batons and guns have moved in to protect supermarkets on the Italian island of Sicily after reports of looting by locals who could no longer afford food.
> 
> _'We have to eat': Sicily police crack down on looting_
> I hope we all understand what's gonna start happening in a few weeks...


I think it was Dorothy who said that technically we are lack of nine meals away from.... zombie apocalypse?
I mean sick, hungry and violent person wandering about looking for food is the definition of a zombie heh.
Buckle up Dorothy!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-04-02 04:37:33Reaction Score: 2




Red Bird said:


> they’ve stated this is all part of the exercise and data collection. See Event201


a relative of mine that is not into anything i am i talked to him the other day just dropping hints but sounding sarcastic. he called me tonight and said "you were right everything you told me was right!" he head on the public radio station tonight in our state that they are now admitting full stop that they are watching you on all the roads and tracking your phone. this was apparently in an attempt to keep people from going out. we are officially on lockdown hard core.


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2020-04-02 04:54:05Reaction Score: 10


I'm not consenting.

Phuk'm

I'm a free man among mankind and answer to the Creator.

Nothing less and nothing more

Neither any of you, my family or my children will answer for my sins.

I will though.

So I do not consent to being forced to believe absurdities and I shall not commit atrocities.

Will you?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-04-02 05:12:51Reaction Score: 8




Klenas said:


> I believe this happened before. Official history claims Bulgaria was under ottomanic slavery for almost 5 centuries till 1396-1878. Well obviously now I doubt what the real story was and I certainly doubt the 500 years. I have spoken with a Turkish guy and it seems they are thought different story in schools. Anyways, back to the point I wanted to make.
> Bulgaria is mountainous country. Until mid 20th century many Bulgarians used to live in high mountainous villages. Since the 50s of 20th century they started going "down" in masses to the valleys which carried on until very recently. Currently most of those mountainous villages have a few people living in them if any at all. My grandfather went down to the city in the 60s as well. The village where they came down is super hard to reach, you really need to hike up there. The offical story claims people went to live up there so that they could be far from the ottomans. It does make sense. But who knows what the real reasons were that made people go live up in the mountains.
> 
> So it will happen. I believe some people will go up there again and do what you are suggesting if it really gets orwellian in the city. But one village would not be enough, you can not interbreed you know. You would need lots of villages. I believe that if you choose to do it, you will be able to. Most people won't consider living off the grid anyways.


Nice villages shown here. Looks like a good reason to stay up in the Bulgarian mountains for a few months.  BULGARIA'S ROMANTIC VILLAGES   One has a church built over an old Zeus temple.



Ancient Tatul




BULGARIA'S ROMANTIC VILLAGES

"Much like the Thracian site of Perperikon above, the ancient ruins of *Tatul* (Татул) were discovered by archaeologists as recently as the 2000s. Located on top of a hill with a panoramic view of the surrounding Eastern Rhodopes, Tatul’s name alludes to the precarious herb jimson weed, a powerful and highly toxic hallucinogen. "

Interesting that jimson weed is the herb of choice used in Haiti by shamans to turn people into what are supposed to be the closest thing to "real" zombies.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-02 07:53:28Reaction Score: 3




andym said:


> they are watching you on all the roads and tracking your phone.


They have had this ability since the I-phone appeared. A friend lost one. Hopped on a landline, told the service operator. Whilst on the call the operator said they knew where the phone was within a radius of fifteen feet but refused to tell her where it was & refused to contact the police citing confidentiality.
Got a phone service contract pull it out & read it.
Got the phone itself 'unlocked (hah you didn't fall for that did you?)   pull it out & read it.
PAYG or contract you no more own the phone than you do the service. The phone is no more yours than a car is, than the citizen is. They all belong to the state that registers them.

So all these crimes where the cops say they cannot find people, cops are lying, be it a mugging or terrorists.
When you see photo's of people 'breaking covid rules' the cops know which citizens are involved & can pick them up or go speak to them at their leisure.
If you have registered using the citizen details to get a phone service then you have committed fraud & are trackable 24/7 .
Smash the thing. Put it beyond use. Send it back. Drop it in a bucket of water. Cancel the contract. Go back to the landline.
Honestly, it is bizarre that people already chipped worry but being chipped.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NomadDate: 2020-04-02 08:33:44Reaction Score: 5


Guys please keep sending this video (thanks irishbalt for the link) to relatives and friends who are still on the fence about what Covid-19 really is.
It should calm down people who are super stressed out right now, which can't be good for their health.
It is well spoken and researched, super technical explanation by a MD and 'expert' in the field of biology (MIT graduate), at 16min+ he shows electron microscope photos and explains stuff like to a 5 year old, anyone should understand it. 

I'm doing the same, at this point I see this as the only way to help people still on the fence.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-02 09:30:06Reaction Score: 1


On the 'solutions' side of things, I want to draw your attention to the fact that many hospitals are empty.

- lots of empty hospitals.

This is from 3/11 was your new 9/11. They declared a Pandemic as a pretext for Global Control. Covid19 is the new ubiquitous terrorist. - home
Infinite plane society is collecting the various footage and putting it together.  I like this as this is utilising citizen journalism, to make a compelling case that even your average normie will struggle to understand. 

I took a wander part my local hospital yesterday too.  I can verify that it was much quieter than usual, lots of ambulance and hospital staff just hanging around, but no patients.  I didn't take footage though!  I should have done....


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-02 09:55:20Reaction Score: 2




KorbenDallas said:


> When will Italy hit 18 months?
> 
> Police with batons and guns have moved in to protect supermarkets on the Italian island of Sicily after reports of looting by locals who could no longer afford food.
> 
> ...


Oh come on. 
Bullshit central aka lying bastards

*According to La Repubblica *daily, a group of locals ran out of one of Palermo’s supermarkets without paying.
“We have no money to pay, we have to eat,” *someone reportedly shouted* at the cashiers.

_la Repubblica is an Italian daily general-interest newspaper. It was founded in 1976 in Rome by Gruppo Editoriale L'Espresso and led by Eugenio Scalfari, Carlo Caracciolo and Arnoldo Mondadori Editore. _*Born as a radical leftist newspaper, it has since moderated to a milder centre-left political stance*


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-02 10:12:35Reaction Score: 3




jd755 said:


> PAYG or contract you no more own the phone than you do the service. The phone is no more yours than a car is, than the citizen is. They all belong to the state that registers them.
> ....
> Smash the thing. Put it beyond use. Send it back. Drop it in a bucket of water. Cancel the contract. Go back to the landline.


I just want to hi light this proposal as some part of the solution.  Hard to imagine smashing up my phone, but then again, it is worth consideration.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-02 10:15:05Reaction Score: 3


Oh how they LIE!

_A woman has been charged with allegedly flouting Government coronavirus restrictions.
She was arrested by a British Transport Police (BTP) officer following an incident at Newcastle Central Station on Saturday and was due to appear in court on Monday.
A BTP spokesperson said: "A 41-year-old woman will appear in court this morning (Monday) charged in connection to an incident at Newcastle station on Saturday, March 28.

"Marie Dinou, of Oak Tree Close, York,* is charged with travel fraud* and failing to comply with requirements imposed under the Coronavirus Act 2020. She will appear at North Tyneside Magistrates’ Court this morning."_

Get her on travel fraud doublespeak for not having the correct ticket etc & literally tag on the bogus 'regulation'. The EXACT modus operandi that is used to turn a death in hospital into a covid death.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NomadDate: 2020-04-02 10:21:08Reaction Score: 1




Feralimal said:


> I just want to hi light this proposal as some part of the solution.  Hard to imagine smashing up my phone, but then again, it is worth consideration.


Yesterday I watched a zombie movie called 'Cell' with John Cusack (based on Stephen King's work) about zombie 'infection' that was transmited through mobile phones and it went like every 'run of the mill' zombie apocalypse sci-fi.. until the very last scene at the end of the movie, a wow moment for me, wasn't expecting the ending.
A good 'metaphor' movie after all.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-02 10:24:13Reaction Score: 5


And again
_
A woman will appear in court after allegedly coughing and spitting at a police officer responding to reports of a house party.
The 26-year-old is one of three woman arrested by Avon and Somerset Police after officers were spat on, coughed at and* physically attacked i*n the force area over the weekend.
*She was charged with assaulting an emergency worker *after an officer attending reports of a house party in Bridgwater was coughed and spat at just after 7pm on Saturday.
In Bath, a 42-year-old woman was charged with two counts of assaulting an emergency worker - one relating to an officer being spat at - just after 7.30pm on Saturday._


Feralimal said:


> I just want to hi light this proposal as some part of the solution.  Hard to imagine smashing up my phone, but then again, it is worth consideration.


For the first twenty something years of my life there wasn't even  a landline in the house. My mam railed against it's coming. In truth it onlly arrived because my dad was promoted from grocery manager at shop level to food manager at office level. 

Feel this belongs here.

*If *

If you can keep your head when all about you 
    Are losing theirs and blaming it on you, 
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
    But make allowance for their doubting too; 
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
    Or being lied about, don’t deal in lies,
Or being hated, don’t give way to hating,
    And yet don’t look too good, nor talk too wise:

If you can dream—and not make dreams your master; 
    If you can think—and not make thoughts your aim; 
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
    And treat those two impostors just the same; 
If you can bear to hear the truth you’ve spoken
    Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
    And stoop and build ’em up with worn-out tools:

If you can make one heap of all your winnings
    And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
    And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
    To serve your turn long after they are gone, 
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
    Except the Will which says to them: ‘Hold on!’

If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue, 
    Or walk with Kings—nor lose the common touch,
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
    If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
    With sixty seconds’ worth of distance run, 
Yours is the Earth and everything that’s in it, 
    And—which is more—you’ll be a Man, my son!

_Rudyard Kipling_


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-02 11:52:48Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> They have had this ability since the I-phone appeared. A friend lost one. Hopped on a landline, told the service operator. Whilst on the call the operator said they knew where the phone was within a radius of fifteen feet but refused to tell her where it was & refused to contact the police citing confidentiality.
> Got a phone service contract pull it out & read it.
> Got the phone itself 'unlocked (hah you didn't fall for that did you?)   pull it out & read it.
> PAYG or contract you no more own the phone than you do the service. The phone is no more yours than a car is, than the citizen is. They all belong to the state that registers them.
> ...


This seems about right.
I like this too though...

I'm not consenting.

Phuk'm

I'm a free man among mankind and answer to the Creator.

Nothing less and nothing more

Neither any of you, my family or my children will answer for my sins.

I will though.

So I do not consent to being forced to believe absurdities and I shall not commit atrocities.

Will you?


----------



## Rhayader (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RhayaderDate: 2020-04-02 12:12:07Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> Oh how they LIE!
> 
> _A woman has been charged with allegedly flouting Government coronavirus restrictions.
> She was arrested by a British Transport Police (BTP) officer following an incident at Newcastle Central Station on Saturday and was due to appear in court on Monday.
> ...


I saw that one and was proud of her for not giving her name and details. How do they find that info out if you have no documentation or id on you? How is it if most courts are suspended, this case goes through the Monday after the incident?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-02 13:41:59Reaction Score: 1


And again
Comedian Eddie Large has died at the age of 78 after contracting coronavirus while he was being* treated in hospital for heart failure*.
The Little And Large star was best known for his partnership with Syd Little.

His son Ryan McGinnis posted on Facebook: "It is with great sadness that mum and I need to announce that my dad passed away in the early hours of this morning.
"He had been* suffering with heart failure* and unfortunately, whilst in hospital, contracted the coronavirus, which his heart was sadly not strong enough to fight."


Rhayader said:


> How do they find that info out if you have no documentation or id on you?


PHONE?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-04-02 16:36:06Reaction Score: 10




jd755 said:


> They have had this ability since the I-phone appeared. A friend lost one. Hopped on a landline, told the service operator. Whilst on the call the operator said they knew where the phone was within a radius of fifteen feet but refused to tell her where it was & refused to contact the police citing confidentiality.
> Got a phone service contract pull it out & read it.
> Got the phone itself 'unlocked (hah you didn't fall for that did you?)   pull it out & read it.
> PAYG or contract you no more own the phone than you do the service. The phone is no more yours than a car is, than the citizen is. They all belong to the state that registers them.
> ...


100% - like i said earlier, i make my living in the tech world. i know a tiny amount about what "they" know but i am fully aware of how they do it, and how long they have been doing it. computers for civilians was a step in their plan. 

when i made the comment i was really pointing out that normal people realizing this now only because they are announcing in from state officials, and with the excuse of the "sickness" people will just say oh it's fine they SHOULD track people!

society is done. people do not want to be independent, do not want any privacy, do not want any personal responsibility, we are fully entrenched in the mire of a mindless pre-school mentality for full grown adults. it went off the rails years ago, and here we are. if i had a dime for every time i have explained things to people (in a nice way, not like full blown crazy man) and they just blew it off because "well convenience!" "well i'm not doing anything wrong what do i have to hide!" then i'd be fully wealthy right now and would have cashed out months ago because i knew what was coming already. (i work in tech but i'm not paid the big bucks, i'm the worker doing all the things the big bucks guys take credit for so i could have used all those dimes)

the moral of the story here is that there is one system in this world, it's already set up, we are in it. the same system as china. we think they are under some oppression and totalitarianism because "communist" and all that. well, if people have half a brain we realize these different communists, democracies, socialists, capitalists, UK labor party,  UK conservative party, US democrats, US republicans - all of it is a ruse. it only exists to propagate itself.

yes, i know what folks might say - how could i ever conflate all these systems? well, the deal is this - each facade serves a purpose. the "team" mentality to garner supporters. we also have to have a "good guy" and a "bad guy". in the "free" countries people actually believe they are free and they are shown just how bad it is in the "dictator" counties. like when they "highlight" the social credit, the facial recog, the labeling and profiling of chinese and americans are shocked and get on their phones and take a selfie and use their fingerprints or face to unlock the phone. WE HAVE THE SAME F**king SYSTEM! but since we are "free" we don't realize it yet. since we are "free" we don't notice any of it. and since we live in one of the countries that is designated as "free" to oppose the "controlled" we are allowed to believe that none of that is happening.

well the fact is we are in it, we are profiled and all they had to do was "turn it on". this is the time. this is the excuse. plus the 5g rollout and it's a perfect storm.

and with this "sickness" issue people will just accept it willingly - it will be justified in their minds. ratting out your own family will be justified in their minds. being a "good citizen" will be justified in their minds.

this is the end of all we "thought we knew"...


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2020-04-02 16:57:22Reaction Score: 1




Nomad said:


> Guys please keep sending this video (thanks irishbalt for the link) to relatives and friends who are still on the fence about what Covid-19 really is.
> It should calm down people who are super stressed out right now, which can't be good for their health.
> It is well spoken and researched, super technical explanation by a MD and 'expert' in the field of biology (MIT graduate), at 16min+ he shows electron microscope photos and explains stuff like to a 5 year old, anyone should understand it.
> 
> I'm doing the same, at this point I see this as the only way to help people still on the fence.


Send a thank you to Dr Andy Kaufman.

please distribute to everyone you know




andym said:


> 100% - like i said earlier, i make my living in the tech world. i know a tiny amount about what "they" know but i am fully aware of how they do it, and how long they have been doing it. computers for civilians was a step in their plan.
> 
> when i made the comment i was really pointing out that normal people realizing this now only because they are announcing in from state officials, and with the excuse of the "sickness" people will just say oh it's fine they SHOULD track people!
> 
> ...


No way man am I getting glum about this, cannot imagine allowing oneself to think on such darkness.

It is your mind, own it.

*Philippians 4:8 Lexham English Bible (LEB)*
8 Finally, brothers, whatever _things_ are true, whatever _things are_ honorable, whatever _things are_ right, whatever _things are_ pure, whatever _things are_ pleasing, whatever _things are_ commendable, if _there is_ any excellence of character and if anything praiseworthy, think about these _things_.

Get out to a hedgerow and go on a walk.  Bring some extra crisps in case you are confronted by anyone.

See if that old sunshine is out and about.  Listen to the birds.

John 15:19 If you belonged to the world, it would love you as its own. As it is, you do not belong to the world, but I have chosen you out of the world. That is why the world hates you"


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-02 17:31:38Reaction Score: 2




Rhayader said:


> How is it if most courts are suspended, this case goes through the Monday after the incident?


They lie.


andym said:


> the moral of the story here is that there is one system in this world, it's already set up, we are in it. the same system as china. we think they are under some oppression and totalitarianism because "communist" and all that. well, if people have half a brain we realize these different communists, democracies, socialists, capitalists, UK labor party, UK conservative party, US democrats, US republicans - all of it is a ruse. it only exists to propagate itself.


One Known World Government. It's suggestive to me that there are peopled lands that are not under the yoke of the OKWG & they are hidden in plain sight by myth & legend.  Seemingly put beyond our reach by the spinning ball & final frontier fiction. 
We have been given the opportunity to wander rather than wonder. Least that is how it feels to me.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-04-02 19:08:05Reaction Score: 1




irishbalt said:


> Send a thank you to Dr Andy Kaufman.
> 
> please distribute to everyone you know
> 
> ...


irishbalt -

i am not getting glum about this - but i have been (well, since "pill" analogies are popular these days) blackpilled for much of my life. in my own mind i am happy and do my job like a good citizen and obey all the laws like a good citizen and on the side do my own research into what's really going on. what's really going on IS an "awakening" but when you wake up to the gun pointed at you it's too late right? you have to know that the rulers of us are not going to stop - but i agree with you our only option for "normalcy" is to ignore it all and just try to be left alone and enjoy what you can of nature.

if the rain would stop i would be outside, but then again i've been pulling all nighters because of work and our "new normal" has opened what my boss thinks is a goldmine opportunity and since i do all the work it's been pretty dang frustrating. i'm now locked down of course and separated from loved ones in other towns and it's only beginning. there are now zero areas open in my state that you can go to and enjoy the beauty - but i can walk up and down my road so i do have that until it is deemed non essential.

seriously though, i am balanced in my life and mental state so i am not worried, not paranoid, not peering through the slit in the curtain. but the frustration that is happening is because we've let it get to this point and people actually want it.

i appreciate the scripture verses also


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2020-04-02 19:41:29Reaction Score: 1




andym said:


> irishbalt -
> 
> i am not getting glum about this - but i have been (well, since "pill" analogies are popular these days) blackpilled for much of my life. in my own mind i am happy and do my job like a good citizen and obey all the laws like a good citizen and on the side do my own research into what's really going on. what's really going on IS an "awakening" but when you wake up to the gun pointed at you it's too late right? you have to know that the rulers of us are not going to stop - but i agree with you our only option for "normalcy" is to ignore it all and just try to be left alone and enjoy what you can of nature.
> 
> ...



I often write these to encourage myself, apologies for any preachiness.

yeah its all nuts, bollocks

what can we do but smile


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-02 20:15:14Reaction Score: 0


Lock and load


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-04-02 21:39:00Reaction Score: 0




irishbalt said:


> I often write these to encourage myself, apologies for any preachiness.
> 
> yeah its all nuts, bollocks
> 
> what can we do but smile


i hear you loud and clear.

as hard as it is to know how someone is thinking and feeling in real life - over a computer post it's almost impossible - but i am most disappointed by the reaction again by the populace who is just taking this sitting down and SUPPORTING all the measures. if we didn't they would make things very hard on us, and that's why i know this is a pretty massive change happening here. i was looking at an email chain today from some people that pretend to appreciate their 2nd amendment right and they were attacking a guy that said this is going to be a battle and that right would be taken even more if these measures by the govt. keep on going and going. his fellow "supporters" slammed him and said "a real patriot would obey the (far left liberal anti-gun) governor's demands and what the president has to say and do whatever it takes even if they lose some rights - because that's being a real PATRIOT in times of crisis"... well i guess you know where those people's inner strength is. these are the same "patriots" who currently still have a law named after them. and the coming "Patriot Act" will make the first one look like childsplay.


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2020-04-02 23:55:43Reaction Score: 2




andym said:


> i hear you loud and clear.
> 
> as hard as it is to know how someone is thinking and feeling in real life - over a computer post it's almost impossible - but i am most disappointed by the reaction again by the populace who is just taking this sitting down and SUPPORTING all the measures. if we didn't they would make things very hard on us, and that's why i know this is a pretty massive change happening here. i was looking at an email chain today from some people that pretend to appreciate their 2nd amendment right and they were attacking a guy that said this is going to be a battle and that right would be taken even more if these measures by the govt. keep on going and going. his fellow "supporters" slammed him and said "a real patriot would obey the (far left liberal anti-gun) governor's demands and what the president has to say and do whatever it takes even if they lose some rights - because that's being a real PATRIOT in times of crisis"... well i guess you know where those people's inner strength is. these are the same "patriots" who currently still have a law named after them. and the coming "Patriot Act" will make the first one look like childsplay.


I foolishly posted a COVID-19 coverup video, where an MIT grad and published physician goes through all the incongruities being passed off as science, I posted this to a private group, immediately since one of the panelists was dubbed a "conspiracy theorist", the guest speaker, Dr. Andrew Kaufman was discredited.

I thought, yeah I din't need this kind of flack and I removed the post because . . . herd mentality can destroy my livelyhood.

people have been this insane since I was a wee one
This is a simple thing.
Examine closely.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-03 07:43:00Reaction Score: 7




irishbalt said:


> I thought, yeah I din't need this kind of flack and I removed the post because . . . *herd mentality can destroy my livelyhood*.


Yes, it is destroying the economy _already_, isn't it?

Some people think the masses are walking up, but I don't.  There's a lot of self-work required, humility and ideas to work through.

In fact, I actually think there is a danger to presenting this sort of info - they are scared and in fear - there is no rationalisation or I thinking.  So, you may be saying something sensible, but what they are _hearing_ is that you are not going along with the program, that you are presenting a danger and might kill them!  In their shoes they are acting rationally to remove danger from their lives.

Speaking out makes you a target, and for what gain?  You're better IMO to choose the time and place.  Don't cast your pearls before swine.

-*-

Strangely related to this (keeping your light hidden), is another solution, I think.  Something on the personal/spiritual side of things.

If one is feeling a bit overwhelmed and needs an alternative to corona virus fare, let me recommend Highway to Heaven with Michael Landon.  It can change your outlook, I think!

Links to the 2-part episode below :


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JezNorthDate: 2020-04-05 05:42:17Reaction Score: 3




Feralimal said:


> I just want to hi light this proposal as some part of the solution.  Hard to imagine smashing up my phone, but then again, it is worth consideration.


Just leave the phone at home when you are out?

That's what I've started doing.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NomadDate: 2020-04-05 16:33:37Reaction Score: 1


This is a crosspost, please read KD's post guys.



KorbenDallas said:


> I got no idea what we have in the sky, but I see the following:
> 
> _Trump warns of rough week ahead: 'There will be death'_. _Deploys military medics. Whatever that means._
> _President Trump on Saturday warned the nation of a deadly week ahead in the fight against the coronavirus as the number of Americans infected passed 300,000._
> ...


This post is the key
We've been discussing Covid-19 for months now and it's time for everyone to make up their minds of what we are witnessing and to start taking action , right now.
We are running out of time, It's not five to twelve, it is quarter over twelve!

All of us have been lulled into non-action:
- Worshipers and followers of the state and fake 'experts' are advised and ordered to stay home and wait.
- Q and Trump  followers are tricked into non-action with false promises "Don't do anything guys, Trump got your back, relax, sit back and watch the show of MAGA"...
- Christians are also lulled into non-action: "No worry guys, Jesus is coming back to deal with Satan and non-believers, keep praying, sit back and watch the show of revelation and JC's second coming"...

I've been very active in Covid-19 threads but I can afford the time to debate and analize because I've been expecting this and been preparing for it.
I have a plan A, B and C ( I'm on B atm) and none of my plans is in my comfort zone.
Start taking calculated risks and execute inconvinient plans guys, before it's too late.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KlenasDate: 2020-04-05 17:01:08Reaction Score: 1




Nomad said:


> I have a plan A, B and C ( I'm on B atm) and none of my plans is in my comfort zone.
> Start taking calculated risks and execute inconvinient plans guys, before it's too late.


Could you share your a, b, c plans. Roughly.
I am asking for ideas not curiosity.


----------



## Witchcraft (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WitchcraftDate: 2020-04-05 17:30:55Reaction Score: 5


I may have missed any threads that mentioned this, but does anyone here know of anyone who actually has this virus? I've worked for the NHS for 10 years. Eight 'up North', two in Cornwall and one in Hampshire. My husband's a teacher and he's the reason we moved around the country. Neither of us has heard of anyone who has it or has had it and we're still in contact with friends from around the country (I am still in contact with lots of nurses/HCAs/admin up and down the country).

I start my new job in the morning (Midlands) so should hear pretty quickly if anyone at the new place has heard of anyone who has it.  

Cheers and best wishes in this bonkers time.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-05 17:53:56Reaction Score: 0




Witchcraft said:


> I may have missed any threads that mentioned this, but does anyone here know of anyone who actually has this virus? I've worked for the NHS for 10 years. Eight 'up North', two in Cornwall and one in Hampshire. My husband's a teacher and he's the reason we moved around the country. Neither of us has heard of anyone who has it or has had it and we're still in contact with friends from around the country (I am still in contact with lots of nurses/HCAs/admin up and down the country).
> 
> I start my new job in the morning (Midlands) so should hear pretty quickly if anyone at the new place has heard of anyone who has it.
> 
> Cheers and best wishes in this bonkers time.


Well, from what I hear, the hospitals are basically empty and 80% of the testing that has occurred is the recording of false positives.  Perhaps 20% is meaningful, but I would question even that, from what I have learnt.  So, as to whether there is any value to the testing, I don't think so.

I have heard of people having a cold or flu.  Everyone is keen to report such exciting news!  Whether this is anything special though, who knows.  Official figures I have seen are not indicating that there is a noteworthy uptick in deaths.

One thing that would be fantastic would be if you were to gauge your new hospital, and see whether you think there is anything going on really, and then drop us a comment to let us know.  My local hospital was certainly v. quiet when I walked by, lots of ambulance crew and staff just hanging around.


----------



## Witchcraft (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WitchcraftDate: 2020-04-05 18:47:46Reaction Score: 1




Feralimal said:


> Well, from what I hear, the hospitals are basically empty and 80% of the testing that has occurred is the recording of false positives.  Perhaps 20% is meaningful, but I would question even that, from what I have learnt.  So, as to whether there is any value to the testing, I don't think so.
> 
> I have heard of people having a cold or flu.  Everyone is keen to report such exciting news!  Whether this is anything special though, who knows.  Official figures I have seen are not indicating that there is a noteworthy uptick in deaths.
> 
> One thing that would be fantastic would be if you were to gauge your new hospital, and see whether you think there is anything going on really, and then drop us a comment to let us know.  My local hospital was certainly v. quiet when I walked by, lots of ambulance crew and staff just hanging around.


Will do, I'll give it a few days to see what's what. I'm interested to see if I get stopped on the way there as well. I'll be driving my husband's car as he wanted to take me to work to help my first day start nicer. Now with all this non-essential travel balls we're too worried to be out too often with too many of us, husband and wife scared to be out together, well played indeed!

Another thing that might be worth a mention - It does _appear_ that something's up. My husband should not be sat on his arse wondering when he's going to be teaching again. All the admin I've been dealing with to get the ball rolling for tomorrow are working from home. Certain rules that should not be broken are being broken (I will go into details much further down the line - remind me when this is over.). I currently live near a very large hospital and the locals have not noticed any increase in activity. 

It absolutely _looks_ like something's up, but like our new mate 'BoJo' keeps pointing out -  'it's an invisible killer'. Thing is, I agree with him - I ain't actually seeing anything.

Best wishes,


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2020-04-05 18:55:59Reaction Score: 5




Nomad said:


> This is a crosspost, please read KD's post guys.
> 
> 
> This post is the key
> ...


Seeds for.consumers are.deemed.unessential

But alcohol and cannibis . . . essential due to

The tax

do you really believe the powers that be deem any of us essential?

nope

so for whomevers sake, at least your own

connect the dots and no matter how horrifying

face t he logical conclusions


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NomadDate: 2020-04-05 19:33:30Reaction Score: 6




Klenas said:


> Could you share your a, b, c plans. Roughly.
> I am asking for ideas not curiosity.


Sure, why not.
My plan A was to retire and move with my family and possibly few of my old friends to a small mountain village in Luxemburg and I've been working hard on it since January 2019.
The earliest possible departure date was set for ~august 2022
I was expecting problems to start this year but only after the summer and around the time of US elections so this Covid shitstorm caught me by surprise a little.
The plan is still on the table but I'm not holding my breath.

Plan B (where I'm at now) is to bunker in at home, wait it out and make my moves only as a reaction to government actions.
I am however prepared (supply and gear-wise) for anything up to a war.
Here are some prep items I recommend for everyone.
 - Food with long expiring dates that doesn't need refrigeration.
 - Water filters and water storage (jugs or whatever you can find)
 -  Medical kit
 - Personal hygiene items, shitton of soap, non-electric shaving equipment
 - Propane stoves and lots of propane bottles.
 - Candles ( dirt cheap but super usefull )
 - Gas masks with highest protection filters you can find.
 - Fire extinguishers
 - Non-electric tools and weapons of any kind for personal protection.

I know it's too late and impossible to buy some of that gear atm but it is what it is.
With that gear you are 100% independent of the state and you can keep reasonable comfort in case of electricity going out or even if water supply gets interupted.

As for my plan C, you don't wanna know.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-13 05:35:36Reaction Score: 1


More on solutions - here's a great 28 mins with Michael Tsarion, on solutions.  He has quite an unusual take for handling things that can lock up the mind - nevermind positive thinking, do something physical/practical!  Easy to say, but he nails it I think.  Motivating too.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NomadDate: 2020-04-13 07:41:34Reaction Score: 7


^^
Ah, finally a breakthrough.
*Now* we are talking.
This Tsarion dude would enjoy a tour of my crib lol

TLDW: Unleash your inner caveman, stop thinking and talking and start *doing.*

Our caveman roots have been heavily suppressed by PTB because they know where it leads to, their heads rolling on the streets.
They've been suppressing masculinity for a long time by putting estrogen in our food & water and by heavy promotion of drug use, escapism, submition and LGBT-ism.
This is most prevalent in US and it spreads like a cancer all over the world.
The result is, millenial generation of docile confused non-doers who are out of touch with reality and the true power they possess, or as this guy calls them, fruitcakes.
And if there's anyone to blame, are their fathers.
Without elders guidance kids are left at the mercy of the system and now in the time of crisis we are seeing the result of it.

Oh well
Some will truly wake up, some will stay half asleep and some are already full on zombie mode.
Life goes on.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-04-13 09:38:14Reaction Score: 3




Nomad said:


> Start taking calculated risks and execute inconvinient plans guys, before it's too late.


I am not saying that using yer head is a bad thing. Same goes for some prep for calamities. I appreciate your call as well. I am however still oblivious of what it is that is coming to turn this B-movie into cheek-squeezer. Yeah I know... a plethora of doom scenarios, but what is it that you are "calling the last round" before closing time for? And even if shit is really hitting the fan soon (and so it may), how do you think that you would emerge and if it is all doom looming... why would anyone want to hang on to life and join the drones. Forced or out of necessity? Fear of death?



Nomad said:


> They've been suppressing masculinity for a long time by putting estrogen in our food & water and by heavy promotion of drug use, escapism, submition and LGBT-ism.
> This is most prevalent in US and it spreads like a cancer all over the world.
> The result is, millenial generation of docile confused non-doers who are out of touch with reality and the true power they possess, or as this guy calls them, fruitcakes.
> And if there's anyone to blame, are their fathers.
> Without elders guidance kids are left at the mercy of the system and now in the time of crisis we are seeing the result of it.


Wouldn't this be a great opportunity for us to take back some of our stolen and mangled testosterone and teach our kids that this is but a dream. That honor, honesty and courage are the highest achievement in life and that death is not to be feared as it is the only X-it of this game and it awaits us all.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NomadDate: 2020-04-13 11:23:54Reaction Score: 6




Bunnyman said:


> I am not saying that using yer head is a bad thing. Same goes for some prep for calamities. I appreciate your call as well. I am however still oblivious of what it is that is coming to turn this B-movie into cheek-squeezer. Yeah I know... a plethora of doom scenarios, but what is it that you are "calling the last round" before closing time for? And even if shit is really hitting the fan soon (and so it may), how do you think that you would emerge and if it is all doom looming... why would anyone want to hang on to life and join the drones. Forced or out of necessity? Fear of death?
> 
> Wouldn't this be a great opportunity for us to take back some of our stolen and mangled testosterone and teach our kids that this is but a dream. That honor, honesty and courage are the highest achievement in life and that death is not to be feared as it is the only X-it of this game and it awaits us all.


My english isn't all that good so sometimes I'm having trouble interpreting some posts.
Are you asking me what drives me to rebel and promote rebelion instead of passively accepting harsh reality and the possibility of even harsher future and the inevitable death?
And what's the point of living in such unbearable future, since we are just delaying the inevitable, our death?

If those are the questions my answers are simple and obvious.
I don't approve of the current system, I've always been a rebel and I always tried to live outside of it, as much as it's realistically possible.
The current crisis is starting to open the eyes of the masses as to how f**ked up the system really is.

I see this as an opportunity for a possitive change.
The system _can_ be beat because there's no greater power on this earth then the power of united masses acting as one.
We don't even have to beat it.
It's clear that PTB are already changing the system themselves but on their own terms, we don't have a say or choice in the matter.
More reallistic goal for us is to demand a change that's more in our favor so we can improve our lives and our children's future.
And our strongest leverage is this:

When this body makes demands, they are met.
And when demands are met future looks brighter and it's worth living and fighting for.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-13 12:11:08Reaction Score: 2




Nomad said:


> ^^
> Ah, finally a breakthrough.
> *Now* we are talking.
> This Tsarion dude would enjoy a tour of my crib lol
> ...


I'm not sure what you're taking from it, but I think he's saying that it helps to change things by doing _things_.

He mentions DIY, gardening, making flower remedies, raking sand, making stuff, etc.  The general point he's trying to get is that this situation is a form of imprisonment, but that there's no need to be ground down by it.  Your mind can remain free, if its free of fear.  Even in constrained conditions.

He thinks that by using your body, even just mindlessly digging a hole, it helps to get you out of the mind zone where you can be trapped by fears, or in other words, that by doing something physical, you can transmute your mental state.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-04-13 12:30:53Reaction Score: 0


I am fine with what you say and do. I am not sparring with you on your mind squirrel. I agree that all is mind. But you call us up to action. What action?


Nomad said:


> When this body makes demands, they are met.
> And when demands are met future looks brighter and it's worth living and fighting for.


Demonstration? Petitions? Demands?

You bring up your 3 options to "fight" the problems you see in previous posts. Stocking up and hunkering down (and I ask you for what?), Moving to the countryside (in this case luxemburg (as an aside would that be a safe zone and if so for what? Maybe Barger-Compaskuum) and your last option you state as "private" for reasons we do not want to know. And I do not in this case.

None of those include demonstration however. So I am confused as to what you call for so urgently. And may I add that it seems to me that demonstrations and requests to the farmer might not be very helpful to save the cattle from turning into steak and pork chops. I you think the current situation warrants some sort of real housecleaning, how do the prospects for finding like minded in your neighborhood to invoke that force looks like?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NomadDate: 2020-04-13 12:35:08Reaction Score: 1




Feralimal said:


> I'm not sure what you're taking from it, but I think he's saying that it helps to change things by doing _things_.
> 
> He mentions DIY, gardening, making flower remedies, raking sand, making stuff, etc.  The general point he's trying to get is that this situation is a form of imprisonment, but that there's no need to be ground down by it.  Your mind can remain free, if its free of fear.  Even in constrained conditions.
> 
> He thinks that by using your body, even just mindlessly digging a hole, it helps to get you out of the mind zone where you can be trapped by fears, or in other words, that by doing something physical, you can transmute your mental state.






Feralimal said:


> ...in other words, by doing something physical, you can transmute your mental state.


Yes, he is talking about a psychological concept.
Because of your current mental state you are interpreting his video the way you did.(as a band-aid)
When you "transmute your mental state" by "doing something physical" your new and different mental state will promt you to different physical activities and round and round we go.
My advice is, take his advice.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-13 12:49:49Reaction Score: 0




Witchcraft said:


> Will do, I'll give it a few days to see what's what. I'm interested to see if I get stopped on the way there as well


Any news?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-04-13 14:40:44Reaction Score: 5


i would like to suggest taking prepping up as a hobby. Not only will you be more prepared for ‘bad times’ it’s fun- productive fun. Learn how to make your own soap, cooking different ways with local stuff, guns, hunting/snaring, wild crafting (did you know you can actually eat some kinds of tree bark? As in no need to starve in a forest),   building, gardening, livestock, water purification, making your own booze/wine,  a fun part is learning to hide things...
you can start now and build from there and find your own niche of expertise.  Hint- store wheat.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KeepDiggingDate: 2020-04-13 17:33:28Reaction Score: 1


Starting to see a lot of articles mention 18 months.

America should be ready for 18 months of shutdowns in ‘long, hard road’ ahead, warns the Fed’s Neel Kashkari


----------



## Witchcraft (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WitchcraftDate: 2020-04-13 18:24:17Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> Any news?


All that's stood out to me this last week is:

I've only sent a few (approx. 6) samples of blood/swabs for the whole week. Therefore, I figured there's no big worry about any of our patients/staff having it (approx 30 patients -young/vulnerable- and 100+ staff all in).

There's been a huge redployment of staff throughout the main trust for lots of various reasons. But something occured to me regarding one of them. All the offices only have two staff max. currently, the rest have been redeployed or are working from home. If it wasn't a worldwide phenomenon I'd be highly suspicious that all this streamlining is a ploy to make the 'sell off of the NHS' more appealing. 

The dude who came measuring up the reception area for safety screens said he'd not had to lay anyone off (biggish firm) as there'd been so much business from the NHS due to all this palaver. 

The entire night shift one night was agency staff, lots of front line staff off sick.

I live within a couple of minute's walk of a very large hospital with a very big A+E, there's been no increase in sirens for the last few weeks and I've not heard of more than I think two(?) 'critical inicdents' at hospitals where they've been over capacity.

The only planes we've seen going overhead have been heading SE (not related as such but noticeable).

No shortage of PPEs and plenty being delivered. 

Will comment further if anything extraordinary happens.

Cheers and best wishes,


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-04-13 18:45:58Reaction Score: 3




KeepDigging said:


> Starting to see a lot of articles mention 18 months.
> 
> America should be ready for 18 months of shutdowns in ‘long, hard road’ ahead, warns the Fed’s Neel Kashkari


nothing like heart warming story from the president of the federal reserve bank of minneaplois...

BURN. IT. ALL. DOWN.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-13 19:27:35Reaction Score: 1




Witchcraft said:


> There's been a huge redployment of staff throughout the main trust for lots of various reasons. But something occured to me regarding one of them. All the offices only have two staff max. currently, the rest have been redeployed or are working from home.


They're tele-conferencing all day, having great fun, planning for the 2-3 staff remaining at the hospitals.  And those 2-3 people may actually be busy!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2020-04-14 01:28:07Reaction Score: 0


Never fear, everyone, this doctor has a solution! I think this guy is legit, too.
PH.D. APE PROMISES VACCINE IN 5 MONTHS! - Weekly World News


Sorry, I couldn't help it. Sometimes, we need a bit of levity, and really, is this any less believable than some of the crap we see in the real news?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VahidganDate: 2020-04-14 03:33:08Reaction Score: 6


One month ago, here in Iran, there was lots of social tension due to lies about corona infection. Some predicted 3 to 4 milions of mortality rate. Some said there will be hospital and medical service failure. I even thought that there would be shortage of food which became a joke in just few days. We have lost some thousands of people which is very sad but believe me it is not milions.  There was no medical care failure.  There was not a whole country epidemic and in warm and hot cities there were just sporadic cases. The infection has not ended ( and no one expects to end) but is going to be controlled. Life gradually becomes normal here. That will happen in other countries too with late onset  take it seriously when simple measures such as social distance and hand washing is concerned but believe me in few months it will be forgotten. Life continues.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SunBardDate: 2020-04-16 17:28:07Reaction Score: 1


History has shown the government is worse than useless.

But you take away business and you have hell to pay.


----------



## Froglich (Jul 19, 2022)

_"Cutting to the chase, truthstreammedia are basically proposing that this looks like it will be (this thing)...."_

OK, so it will *not* be that thing. Anything widely talked about (i.e., promoted by social-media algorithms), regardless of whether it's an official narrative or one of a plethora of provided fall-back alternative explanations, is likely to be at best a half-truth distraction. The most likely reality is the scenario that _no one_ talks about.

For example:
______________
A. T or F: the Dread Coof is more dangerous than the common cold.
B. T of F: the CoofJab is a sterility/depopulation scheme.
* ATBF …official narrative
* AFBT …”conspiracy nonsense”
* ATBT …various hypochondriacs, Karl Denninger
* AFBF …<cricket.wav>
______________

Therefore, AFBF is the most likely reality, with the entirety of the plandemic panic, and susequent lockdowns and vax sales concocted to conceal the massive (and still ongoing) rigging of global markets that has resulted in hundreds of trillions being stolen from basically everyone, and hidden in the form of higher prices and taxes for years to come. (The amount of money that Pfizer can make off clot-shots is utterly minuscule compared to the amounts lost and gained by derivative-traders during the 2020 market-crash and equally spastic quantum-easing rocketshot into the stratosphere. All "blue-chip" incorporated entities are basically moneylaundering fronts for their bond-holders at this point, with the original business retained for show rather than fiscal necessity.)

Remember how the 2015 West-African Ebola outbreak, after galloping out-of-control exponentially, just mysteriously stopped and vanished instead of wiping out 90% of the population like it was supposed to? Now, nobody talks about it.

It was a trial-run.

Half a dozen years from now, they'll dangle a new shiny thing in front of us as the proferred excuse for everything horrible.


----------

